# Hello, I'm a slow writer looking for someone who can write quickly to help me



## boll (Jun 22, 2014)

Can you write quickly but find it difficult to think of great ideas to write about?  I'm the other way. I've got the great ideas but I can't write quickly enough to be a success.  How would it be if you and me were to help each other write something great.  I think we might be successful because our abilities and inabilities are opposite.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 22, 2014)

Haha, you have a surplus amount of time to write! Sometimes it's better to go nice and steady. Anyway, welcome!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, don't have to write fast to write successfully. Take your time. (And most writers have more ideas than they could write in a lifetime anyway.)


----------



## Greimour (Jun 22, 2014)

Agree with the above two comments. Write slow and take your time.

Besides, it sounds like what you want is a ghost writer. Otherwise how would you go about this endeavor? You would have to write whats going on and then they'd write it up in story format. Otherwise s/he would be writing whatever you write - or copy/pasting it. A ghostwriter on the other hand needs only notes and then they change the whole thing into a story, biography, whatever...

What is it about your writing that makes you think you need such a person?

If it is only the speed you type, then your post in this thread is essentially one paragraph of your book. The time spent writing that post is basically the time it would have took you for one paragraph of your book and therefore, you need only do approximately 1,250 more paragraphs like that to have your Novel finished. (64 word post x 1250= 80k words-ish. Quick rough mental sum... 250 x 64 = 16,000... right?)

1,250 might sound like a lot of paragraphs, as might 80,000 words... but really... how long did that post take to write? 3 minutes? 

3 minutes x 1250 is about 62.5 hours, if you do 4 hours a day of nothing but writing, that's a little over 2 weeks to be finished.  (you'd finish on day 16)

That's an unrealistic target, but the math is right i think...  ^_^

~Kev.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey boll, you can't help but learn here on WF. I think that is really what you want, tips on writing with success, feeling satisfied with your work, after time spent. Ten posts allows you to share your work for feedback. Welcome!


----------



## boll (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Grimour!
I think I'll really go for it myself!
I think I'll really go for it putting down as many ideas as I can "any old how" and then I sort them out in sense, edit, presentation etc later.
My plan is to produce a lot of written content for a website.


----------



## boll (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Pandora!
feedback for content could well be what I need!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 23, 2014)

boll said:


> Thanks Pandora!
> feedback for content could well be what I need!


You are welcome boll, so nice you have you here, I feel your enthusiasm, makes me smile!


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 23, 2014)

Welcome! It's nice to have you here. I'm sure that you'll find this place to be useful to you.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't think any reader took into consideration how long the writer took to finish the book.  You are only judged by how good the story line was and how well you did telling the story. 

If I had to guess I bet you do well telling stories verbally. If you really want to keep a record of what you have try taping it. I have done a number of political speeches and sermons and anytime things did not flow well I taped what I had and then played it back. Even better sometimes if you can get someone else to read it out loud to you.  Good writing is good timing, good timing is punctuation. 

You will hear this many times on the forum, "just write" there is no substitute for repetition, nothing better than peer pressure to get you to rise to your abilities. There are so many styles and different writers here than you can learn many different ways to do something. 


Looking forward to seeing some of  your thought in print...Bob


----------



## qwertyportne (Jun 24, 2014)

Ideas are a dime a dozen. Good writing is priceless. The poets and artists I've studied make it clear they didn't sit down one morning and whip up a world-class poem or painting in an hour or two. Every word, every stroke was carefully crafted. It's a right-brain/left-brain process. First you let your imagination play with you. Then you work with the result to polish and refine it for your audience. Create with your heart. Edit with your head. Takes time Boll. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi boll, looks like you've been given a lot of great advice already. This place is a gold mine of help and guidance for new writers. Welcome.


----------

